# Got a free Ford 8.8 for the jeep



## havasu (Apr 20, 2014)

My son located this Ford 8.8 rear end for the YJ. It was given to him for free by a guy who has 3 SCORE race cars, and decided to go with the Ford 9" rear end.

Now to get some welding done for the purches, and figure out what I need to connect the driveshaft. I guess it has 3.73 gears, so a front diff re-gear will be needed. 

View attachment Ford 8.8.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2014)

They sell an adapter plate for your joint. Check out advanced adapters. Get it under and lined up and I will weld it for you.


----------



## havasu (Apr 20, 2014)

They already welded new perches, which fits a Ranger. Apparently, this is 1/2" too narrow for the YJ. I'm wondering if we can leave the perches as is, and just shim the springs? If not, I just might take you up on the offer Chris. BTW, when are we going to have a pig roast?


----------



## MarkWood (Jun 3, 2014)

Got it installed yet??


----------



## havasu (Jun 3, 2014)

LOL. I am as bad as Chris is with my ADHD. I am also working on my fireplace, adding can lights throughout the house, and waiting for the new kitchen cabinets to be installed. A busy month for me.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll take that 8.8 off of you then. I have a cherokee that can use it.


----------



## havasu (Jun 3, 2014)

No way. My son is all jazzed and went out and purchased a slip yoke eliminator for it already.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 3, 2014)

Every time I see this post I get all excited that someone's giving a 8.8 away.... Shazbat!


----------

